# INOX ... crazy sharp?



## Peco (Jan 1, 2012)

My cleaver is an INOX model. One thing I noticed when sharpening was that deburring was very difficult compared to white 1. After I got a good deburr the cleaver became crazy sharp (I'm almost to scared to do a proper 3 finger test lol). The sharpness really surprised me - big time.

I know many here has an INOX knife or 2. Do you experience this kind of sharpness too?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 1, 2012)

What cleaver it is? Do you know what steel it is made of ?

M


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 1, 2012)

INOX = a general term for stainless steel, from the French "inoxydable" (inoxidisable/inoxidable).

I can certainly get my Sugimoto CM gyuto (unknown stainless) plenty sharp.


----------



## Peco (Jan 1, 2012)

Ah, so I'm a steel retard  Thought INOX was some special steel. Well all it says is that it's 1 layer stainless. Damn, I just thought I had found the steel for my upcomming petty


----------



## Peco (Jan 1, 2012)

Timthebeaver said:


> INOX = a general term for stainless steel, from the French "inoxydable" (inoxidisable/inoxidable).
> 
> I can certainly get my Sugimoto CM gyuto (unknown stainless) plenty sharp.



How is edge retention on the Sugimoto?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 1, 2012)

Peco said:


> How is edge retention on the Sugimoto?



Amongst the best of the stainless I own, but not a huge concern for me as it is so easy to sharpen. My favourite stainless knife.


----------



## Peco (Jan 1, 2012)

The cleaver is easy to sharpen too ... it's the deburring that can be a PITA - at least until you get the hang of it ... I'm just blown away by the sharpness created with a 400, 1000, 3000 and 5000 combo + stropping on paper :scared4:


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Jan 1, 2012)

My Wilkins Ryback 2 in Becut Stainless is scary sharp after Chosera 3k and Newspaper. Deburring was never a problem, because there's hardly any burr in the first place.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 1, 2012)

Peco said:


> retard


:spankarse:


----------



## tk59 (Jan 1, 2012)

I find a lot of the nicer stainless steels get very sharp and have a varying deburring difficulty (I'm going to go out on a limb and say that in my experience, the best stainless ever in this regard has been Devin's mystery pm steel followed by his AEB-L followed by whatever Ashi uses (AEB-L?)). What can differ significantly is how the edge degrades. Most stainless steels including most pm steels degrade quickly initially and then stay somewhat sharp a long time while I find the edges on most non-stainless degrade more slowly initially.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jan 1, 2012)

My Suisin Inox honyaki gyuto gets plenty Sharp.


----------



## Miles (Jan 3, 2012)

Second on the Suisin!


----------



## Justin0505 (Jan 3, 2012)

tk59 said:


> I find a lot of the nicer stainless steels get very sharp and have a varying deburring difficulty (I'm going to go out on a limb and say that in my experience, the best stainless ever in this regard has been Devin's mystery pm steel followed by his AEB-L followed by whatever Ashi uses (AEB-L?)). What can differ significantly is how the edge degrades. Most stainless steels including most pm steels degrade quickly initially and then stay somewhat sharp a long time while I find the edges on most non-stainless degrade more slowly initially.



YES! I've beeb saying that about most PM stainless (sg2, zdp189, cpm154, s30v) for a long time! This makes them great for people that will go a long time between sharpenings (only sharpen when the edge is DULL) but gives almost no advantage for nuts that sharpen often and want a 90% or better edge all the time.

Devin's AEBL is the first stainless (not semi) that I've used that doesn't behave like that. And you're saying that his DMPM (Devin mystery pm) holds the 100-90% sharp edge better than his AEBL?
:bigeek:


----------

